# I have to brag..............:D



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 10, 2007)

I just measured my waist because I am making a Belly Dancer outfit for a Ren Faire in October (man that's a whole other story) and last time I measured I was 69 inches --- I am now 62!!!!!!!!!!! This no fat diet is working. Too bad it's because of my gall bladder. I think I will not be adding too much fat back into my diet after I have it out. I am also thinking of going Veg. 

I need to say - yippee!!!


----------



## kr7 (Aug 10, 2007)

Good for you, Sandie! Did you have to cut out absolutely all fat? I'm a vegetarian, and I would find it very difficult to go without fat (I use a lot of veg oils, and inordinate amounts of cheese), so it might be a challenge if you decide to go that way, but then again I have a cheese thing.  

Chris


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 10, 2007)

Good for you, Sandie, I hope it's adding to greater comfort and mobility for you.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 10, 2007)

kr7 said:


> Good for you, Sandie! Did you have to cut out absolutely all fat? I'm a vegetarian, and I would find it very difficult to go without fat (I use a lot of veg oils, and inordinate amounts of cheese), so it might be a challenge if you decide to go that way, but then again I have a cheese thing.
> 
> Chris




Right now because of the gal bladder it is no fat. But after it is gone I will be adding olive oil back but I can't eat cheese anyway - lactose intolerant. I thinking - eggs and fish veg.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 10, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Good for you, Sandie, I hope it's adding to greater comfort and mobility for you.




Thank you AnnMarie!


----------

